# Google Goes Down



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/164891/google_suffers_widespread_outages_quick_fix_promised.html

I experienced this late this morning, I originally thought that I was having Verizon issues.


----------



## Stacers (May 8, 2009)

Good to know - I didn't think to look up the problem, I thought it was my Internet provider. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I thought it was too, I called a friend with Comcast, and it was working OK for him. I couldn't even ping them most of the time, once in a while a ping would get through.

Went to lunch, and it was all working when I got back.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I love to hear even google isn't impervious to the occassional networking glitches.... I was so busy at work with things I knew how to do I had no need for google in the slightest *looks for the google gods to smite me*


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/05/when-google-goes-down-it-goes-down-hard/

The graph of activity to Google through the period, note the notch at the right!


----------

